# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Belangrijke vraag namens mijn vriendin en ik

## simplyrednl

Beste allemaal, 

Ik heb een vraag voor jullie. 

Mijn vriendin is bang dat ze zwanger is en ik ook, omdat we zonder condoom sex hebben gehad.

Nu willen we graag weten wat we nu moeten doen. Ze heeft na 44 uur een Morning after pil geslikt.

Ik zal even data geven waarop wat is gebeurd : 

13 oktober ongeveer werd ze voor het laatst ongesteld. 
20 oktober was ze niet meer ongesteld.
22 oktober hadden we onbeschermde sex gehad.
24 oktober Morning after pil geslikt.
ongeveer 7-10 dagen na het slikken van de MAP kreeg ze onregelmatige bloedingen.

11 november had ze ongesteld moeten worden, maar ze is het nog steeds niet (vandaag 17 nov.) . We maken ons erg druk , kan iemand zeggen of we ons nog zorgen moeten maken of niet? 

mvg, '

Simplyrednl

----------


## Nikky278

Was je vriendin hiervoor wel regelmatig ongesteld? In principe is zo kort na de menstruatie niet de vruchtbaarste tijd, maar zwangerschap is daardoor niet uitgesloten.

Als je je zorgen maakt, kun je het beste even een test gaan halen. 

Xx

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Die bloeding na die MAP is vaak een ontrekkingsbloeding. Het kan ook zijn dat daardoor haar normale cyclus tijdelijk anders is.
Verder bij twijfel zou ik een zwangerschapstest doen.

----------


## simplyrednl

ok, nou een test lijkt mij inderdaad wel verstandig.

Bedankt voor de reacties! 

gr, 

Simplyrednl

----------

